# Question for KTS



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Does Chicago code call for M copper for DWV purposes?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Does Chicago code call for M copper for DWV purposes?


Now it does, when I was still an apprentice you could use type DWV, but now they require M.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Do they still allow M for water?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for 411.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Do they still allow M for water?


For single family homes yes, but no one uses it because inspectors will see type M water pipe and knitpick the entire job and tag everything that is remotely questionable.



jjbex said:


> Thanks for 411.


You're welcome. If it is a job in a high rise building make sure you check with the building engineer, some buildings require L for waste and vent as a building policy.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

they allow us to use dwv type here for waste and vent.. but i wish they required L or least M..


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just did a job in Chicago and ended up using two 2.5" putt pieces. I had a hunk of L so I used it. That's all I carry on the van is L. I do carry one 10 foot stick of 1.5" dwv for all the restaurant sink drains I end up reworking.


----------

